
Ask HN: How do you choose between two job offers? - throwaway9592
Do you have a method? What if both jobs aren&#x27;t a 1:1 match (not apples to apples comparison), how do you weight pro&#x27;s and con&#x27;s?
======
badrabbit
Do you have a long term career strategy? If not,come up with one. And see
which job aligns best.

In the short term, which job will affect you in the least adverse way for
metrics that matter to you such as commute,work-life balance,salary,benefits
and mental health?

Take those two results and prioririze what matters most. Short term adversity
can be very bad with unintended consequences, after all, even if you endure
short term adversity as part of your career strategy, things can still go
wrong, there are always unknown unknowns so be careful on what you sacrifice
short term for possible long term gains. That said, I would prioritize the job
that aligns with my career strategy well,givem my passions,goals and
weaknesses.

Ask yourself how the tasks of the job will help you in your long term
endeavors,income and job stability among other things when formulating a
career strategy.

Just don't be indecisive (which I regretably had been)

Also,I wish someone told me this earlier: never accept a stay offer.

~~~
throwaway9592
Thank you! Both jobs have equal pay but one aligns better with my career path
(that I'm think now more about). It also has more unknowns so I think I'll ask
for another meeting before deciding. Thanks again, your comment helped to
clear things out for me.

